# Level/transit advice



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm new here, though I've browsed the forum for a while now. I have a question for those in the know. 

I'm considering buying a new level/transit (not sure if I want the transit) and am currently torn between the DeWalt DW090 and DW092. I'll be using it to set up a pool in the spring, and for several building projects I have. Nothing really big or complicated. I have used a water level on occasions and have borrowed a friend's Porter Cable rotary laser level in the past. Just thinking of getting one for myself.

Any advice on which of these would be better? Would there be any advantage in getting the DW090 and leave the transit feature out of the equation? Thanks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How about an intro...you sound suspiciously like a HO....

How much money you got?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

a transit to dig a hole and fill with water?, rotary laser level to make sure coping tile is level, c/k out pawn shops may be buy both.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

griz said:


> How about an intro...you sound suspiciously like a HO....
> 
> How much money you got?


What you wanna know? I AM a homeowner...what's dishonorable about that? I own a tree service. Been in that line of work nigh on 27 years. I was a roofing contractor for 19 years, along with my tree service. Haven't nailed on a shingle in over a year now, as my tree business is finally going full blast. I've helped frame several houses over the years. Completely framed, wired, roofed, plumbed my own house. Assisted with insulation, (which I'd have done myself, but found a guy who sold and installed it cheaper than I could buy it at Lowe's), drywall, vinyl, and brick. 

How much money do I have to have before fitting in here? I reckon I could afford anything under $500. I'm needing a few write-offs anyway, and figured I'd pick up a level. I've got friends who would loan me theirs, but I like having my own stuff.

I'm currently remodeling my little "shop" and adding side sheds to it. A level would have made setting it up a little easier.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay, I guess no one here has any advice they want to share, since I don't have a lot of money and am a lowly homeowner...117 views, and no answers. Just a condescending remark about my sounding "suspiciously like a HO" and someone asking about "a transit to dig a hole and fill with water". It's an above ground pool, and all 16 legs must be level or the side will buckle. No, a transit is not required. That's the reason I joined this forum....to ask a question. Guess I'll keep saving my money til I'm rich enough to be recognized....


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

A little touchy I think.

I suppose Griz asked how much money you got trying to figure your budget for the tool you need, not your net worth.

Let your skin thicken a bit, and don't be so defensive. You just may find the answer you're looking for.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borrow, rent or just buy. I have have always lived by if you need to use it more than twice then you should buy it.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

born2climb said:


> Okay, I guess no one here has any advice they want to share, since I don't have a lot of money and am a lowly homeowner...117 views, and no answers. Just a condescending remark about my sounding "suspiciously like a HO" and someone asking about "a transit to dig a hole and fill with water". It's an above ground pool, and all 16 legs must be level or the side will buckle. No, a transit is not required. That's the reason I joined this forum....to ask a question. Guess I'll keep saving my money til I'm rich enough to be recognized....


*Easy there cowboy...you jumped in here with no introduction & a pic of someone up a tree & identifying yourself as a roofer. We get a great deal of DIY people trolling for professional advice. As TxElectrician pointed out my comment about how much money was to determine your budget.*


TxElectrician said:


> A little touchy I think.
> 
> I suppose Griz asked how much money you got trying to figure your budget for the tool you need, not your net worth.
> 
> Let your skin thicken a bit, and don't be so defensive. You just may find the answer you're looking for.


*Nice response...:thumbsup*:

Now look here...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/recommend-decent-optical-transit-121321/


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks. I looked at that thread yesterday. I was hoping for some feedback on one (or both) of the DeWalt models I listed, as they are the main ones Amazon shows on a search. 

Sorry if I got a little touchy. I admit I didn't understand the comment about sounding like an HO. I guess I understand what you mean about DIY folk.

And I understood his query about how much money. I just took a bit of offense at the HO accusation.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

The above thread is good. Dont mind dewalt, PC or bosch power tools. However I dont remember them being a player in levels or lasers. Pretty sure cst berger and robo arent the same caliber as pls stabila or david white. Level is there bread and butter and they dont depend on the branding for market share. Imo.

Im sure the levels you posted are fine and will work. Just buy what is in your budget. There is a reason no one responded, probably because they dont buy these items from amazon or big box. S


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Tj
your budget, required accuracy and usage frequency are the items only you can figure out.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Sorry for the messed up posts. Must have sawdust in the keys again.

Didnt intend to be so harsh sounding either

Andy


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

born2climb said:


> I AM a homeowner...what's dishonorable about that?


Most HOs come in here and instead of doing any research themselves, try and LEARN a little, they just join this website and ask a simple question...under the guise that they are actually in the trades.
Lazy. So after a while it gets tiring. Now there's a carpenter here that has, IIRC, 4 different threads asking what kind of wetsaw to get. Not to mention there are probably 20 threads on wetsaws already.
Lazy. Tiring.

So as mentioned, toughen up a little as you'll get some flak if you appear to be like.....

Looking at your addition, it looks like you have a lot of stuff already--I'd do that with one ladder and stand on a tool box and/or stacked buckets.

So get a transit. The 092 is +/- 1/4" @100'. 
This is better and less expensive:
http://www.amazon.com/David-White-44-8824-1-Horizontal-Carrying/dp/B00002256M/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_3

This is what I'd get:
http://www.amazon.com/Laser-PLS-604...8&qid=1345903500&sr=1-10&keywords=PLS+transit

But I'm a one guy show,so I use a laser and a tape.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

hammerone40 said:


> The above thread is good. Dont mind dewalt, PC or bosch power tools. However I dont remember them being a player in levels or lasers. Pretty sure cst berger and robo arent the same caliber as pls stabila or david white. Level is there bread and butter and they dont depend on the branding for market share. Imo.


A history refresher. CST Berger bought David White in 2002, and a David White instrument has been the same on the inside as a CST for many years. Leica Geosystems are considered high end, but they bought their technology from CST Berger. Also CST Berger, David White and their other companies were sold to Stanley Works in 2004, and were later sold to Bosch in 2008. 

Now who is higher caliber and who holds the patents.


Read article below on CST history.
http://www.amerisurv.com/PDF/TheAmericanSurveyor_DennisNardoni_July-August2004.pdf


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

born2climb said:


> Any advice on which of these would be better? Would there be any advantage in getting the DW090 and leave the transit feature out of the equation? Thanks.


Yes the transit has advantages, don't know if it's something you need. A transit can shoot a 90 on property with flat ground, builders level might work on a slight hill but wouldn't work as well. A transit can be used to plumb a tall wall, you aim the scope from top to bottom on one side then tilt to the other side and aim top to bottom. I've never plumbed a wall this way, I've always relied on a point laser or plumb bob. Do some research and you'll find several other tricks you can do with a transit that you can't do with a builders level. What if you wanted to layout a circle? Maybe you want a round pool, can't do that with a builders level.


----------



## hammerone40 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info on ownership. I knew DW Was bought out, but have lost track of current ownership. Like everything else a couple companies produce for everyone else. 

Lieca is definately high end and great stuff. I just am sceptical of buying instraments carried by big boxes.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Most HOs come in here and instead of doing any research themselves, try and LEARN a little, they just join this website and ask a simple question...under the guise that they are actually in the trades.
> Lazy. So after a while it gets tiring. Now there's a carpenter here that has, IIRC, 4 different threads asking what kind of wetsaw to get. Not to mention there are probably 20 threads on wetsaws already.
> Lazy. Tiring.
> 
> ...


Being in roofing for 19 years, I did acquire a few accessories. The pump jacks were for roofing new stuff, 2 and 3 story, on uneven ground (12/12 pitch). Ladder jacks on shorter stuff. THe walk-boards just made it easier.

I am looking at the David White you recommended, but the PLS you recommended looks even better. I did read somewhere that the DeWalts I originally enquired about are made of plastic, while some of the others are aluminum, so I ditched the idea of DeWalt. I guess now I'll try to decide between the DW and the PLS. The PLS is far more accurate, if the specs are correct. The only feature I'm uncertain of is the automatic leveling. It looks in the pic like it has the leveling knobs like any other level. Could someone elaborate on what the differences are in these tow types of levels? I'm familiar with the "regular" style, like the David White mentioned above. I'm not familiar with the automatic optical levels. What's the difference?

Another main concern of mine in the original post was how often transits have to be calibrated. Is it a matter of when, not if, or do transits often go years without having to be sent in? I see no sense in buying one for my own use if I'm going to have to send it in every couple of years. If that be the case, I'll go with a dumpy.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

Speaking of calibration, do the "automatic optical" levels have to be calibrated from time to time? I read something about this in a review on Amazon, I believe it was.

Maybe I should just stick with water levels.....as long as gravity works, they work....

I just don't like the idea of anything that can come out of calibration, and having to worry about it in the middle of a project. I can handle keeping batteries on hand for a laser level. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

born2climb said:


> DeWalts...PLS. The PLS is far more accurate, if the specs are correct.


I have both and my older DW has a finer line, but isn't as accurate over the longer distances as the PLS. It works for what I use it for.

I've never heard of any lasers having to be recalibrated and I do check mine often, especially after a drop. I may have to replace my DW sometime as after the last drop, it sometimes won't turn on. If one day the DW finally won't turn on, then it'll be replaced by another PLS. 
I also go off customer service and I've had nothing but outstanding interaction with the people at PLS.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The Dewalt laser my friend uses has screwed me a few times, I swear it gets knocked out of level when a stiff breeze rolls through.

I would say if you want a laser transit buy big once and take care of it. I rented a rechargeable CST a few weeks ago that was awesome to use, cost $1600 new though.


----------

